# DigitalOcean to add Singapore Region by the end of January



## joshuatly (Dec 27, 2013)

> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to give everyone an update that we have started work on our latest region which will be Singapore to service Asia.
> 
> ...


http://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-ocean/suggestions/4038460-hong-kong-and-japan-datacenters


----------



## drmike (Dec 27, 2013)

Very interesting!

DO is pretty nice, so more locations from them are very welcomed from my end.

I am wondering how their network is going to be or if it will end up with tons of long haul to US West Coast and high times for much of Asia which seems to be oh so common?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 27, 2013)

Dang! Now I can finally add that 60 USD I got for free to use!


----------



## Shados (Dec 27, 2013)

Now if only they can wizard _real_ hard and open up an Australian region at their normal prices... Yeah, not going to happen.


----------



## nunim (Dec 27, 2013)

drmike said:


> Very interesting! DO is pretty nice, so more locations from them are very welcomed from my end. I am wondering how their network is going to be or if it will end up with tons of long haul to US West Coast and high times for much of Asia which seems to be oh so common?


Peering seems to be shitty in Asia, but I'm still looking forward to using up some credits, I hope there isn't going to be a premium price attached to SG.


----------



## rds100 (Dec 27, 2013)

nunim said:


> Peering seems to be shitty in Asia


I always wondered about this. Bandwidth prices are still high in Asia, and peering could help lower the average bandwidth costs for ISPs. And Singapore is such a small territory - it doesn't seem hard at all to have fiber pairs and peering between each two providers with presence there. It seems they don't peer on purpose, not because they can't.


----------



## Kris (Dec 27, 2013)

Bandwidth pricing (premium) such as China Telecom / Unicom is very pricey. Unless you have a blend of both, NTT or PCCW for good measure, a connection to the HKIX and a backup such as Pacnet, you won't get great routes at all. Speed or latency wise. Route optimization is crucial, and many times has to be done ISP by ISP to get under optimal speeds and latency under 100ms from Mainland China. 

Not exactly a replacement for China mainland users, but Singapore is good for India (~50ms) Malaysia, HK residents, and even NZ and some Australia traffic (around 100ms latency)

http://www.verizonenterprise.com/au/about/network/latency/

Will be interesting to see what BW blend they choose.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 27, 2013)

Hopefully without any addon price for the location.


----------



## josephb (Dec 27, 2013)

Kris said:


> Bandwidth pricing (premium) such as China Telecom / Unicom is very pricey. Unless you have a blend of both, NTT or PCCW for good measure, a connection to the HKIX and a backup such as Pacnet, you won't get great routes at all. Speed or latency wise. Route optimization is crucial, and many times has to be done ISP by ISP to get under optimal speeds and latency under 100ms from Mainland China.


Chinese carriers often run massively congested transit and peering links, this results is varying performance depending on the time of day/year/source/destination.

Asia is a massive place, as you've said it needs careful route optimisation, far more so than other geographies.


----------



## Tux (Dec 28, 2013)

Kris said:


> Bandwidth pricing (premium) such as China Telecom / Unicom is very pricey. Unless you have a blend of both, NTT or PCCW for good measure, a connection to the HKIX and a backup such as Pacnet, you won't get great routes at all. Speed or latency wise. Route optimization is crucial, and many times has to be done ISP by ISP to get under optimal speeds and latency under 100ms from Mainland China.
> 
> Not exactly a replacement for China mainland users, but Singapore is good for India (~50ms) Malaysia, HK residents, and even NZ and some Australia traffic (around 100ms latency)
> 
> ...


From their previous deployments it's likely going to have Telia and NTT.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 28, 2013)

Tux said:


> From their previous deployments it's likely going to have Telia and NTT.


Nothing announced yet but here's the AS for Singapore

http://bgp.he.net/AS133165

I posted this link on LET to a VentureBeat interview with DO.  They're up to 6,350 physical servers.

http://venturebeat.com/2013/12/24/digitaloceans-cloud-surpasses-amazon-web-services-in-one-category/


----------



## josephb (Jan 11, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Nothing announced yet but here's the AS for Singapore
> 
> http://bgp.he.net/AS133165


A /22 is now being announced under that AS, currently only has Telia as the upstream.

Hopefully that changes as Telia isn't exactly optimal as least for Australia, not sure how well connected they are around Asia.

Given DO use NTT in other places, hopefully they'll add NTT or similar in for Singapore.


----------



## sv01 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Good News*



> There has been a response to your ticket:





> Hello, The pricing will be the same as all our other data centers. The new Singapore data center is currently undergoing internal testing and we have not yet announced a final date as it is dependent on the testing all being completed successfully so we can ensure that everything operates as expected when launched.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 26, 2014)

sv01 said:


> *Good News*


Semi-good news.  It looks like they're still single homed to TeliaSonera. http://lg.telia.net/ .  and a lot of the tracroutes I tried from TS Singapore to other Asian locations are going through Los Angeles.  An extreme example is below: TeliaSonera Singapore  to HongKong 364ms vs OneAsiaHost's 36ms to HK



> TeliaSonera Singapore to Edis Hong Kong
> 
> 
> traceroute to hk.edis.at (158.255.208.12), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> ...


----------



## josephb (Jan 26, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Semi-good news.  It looks like they're still single homed to TeliaSonera. http://lg.telia.net/ .  and a lot of the tracroutes I tried from TS Singapore to other Asian locations are going through Los Angeles.  An extreme example is below: TeliaSonera Singapore  to HongKong 364ms vs OneAsiaHost's 36ms to HK


Yeah definitely still single homed.

Unfortunately just about all Australian ISPs seem to haul to the US to connect to Telia, so latency is double just getting to West Coast of US.

Hopefully some connectivity with NTT or Asian peering comes online which should make a difference.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 27, 2014)

Wow, DigitalOcean is going crazy with locations. Wouldn't it make sense to grow out existing locations first?


----------



## sv01 (Jan 28, 2014)

josephb said:


> Yeah definitely still single homed.
> 
> Unfortunately just about all Australian ISPs seem to haul to the US to connect to Telia, so latency is double just getting to West Coast of US.
> 
> Hopefully some connectivity with NTT or Asian peering comes online which should make a difference.


http://bgp.he.net/AS133165 


they just add another peer : NTT America


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 28, 2014)

sv01 said:


> http://bgp.he.net/AS133165
> 
> 
> they just add another peer : NTT America


Better than Telia, but traceroutes to Hong Kong at least are still going through the US.  194ms Singapore to HK compared to 364ms for Telia and only 36ms for OneAsiaHost which goes direct.



> ```
> traceroute to hk.edis.at (158.255.208.12), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1  ae-3.r20.sngpsi05.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.182)  0.689 ms  3.930 ms  0.734 ms
> MPLS Label=486689 CoS=0 TTL=1 S=0
> ...


----------



## josephb (Jan 28, 2014)

Some traceroutes from various AU ISPs http://pastebin.com/KSHnEfxK

I'd say mostly speaking SFO is still a better option for AU.

As per a comment earlier in the thread, Asia is hard from a connectivity point of view, it's a big place with lots of challenges.


----------



## accident (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd be interested in australian test ips.   we're not done adding peering yet and I could arrange some better for australia ones.   Not in time for opening but not long after.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 31, 2014)

accident said:


> I'd be interested in australian test ips.   we're not done adding peering yet and I could arrange some better for australia ones.   Not in time for opening but not long after.


202.131.95.29 (Sydney). 

Better peering to Asia (i.e. that doesn't go through Los Angeles/San Francisco) would be nice too...especially to Indonesia and China.


----------



## accident (Jan 31, 2014)

btw, to add I was getting 30-70ms across au so I was rather surprised to see all of your tests showing routing via the us..    Also helps to get some shaping in now before it opens and the tickets come flying in.


----------



## josephb (Jan 31, 2014)

accident said:


> I'd be interested in australian test ips.   we're not done adding peering yet and I could arrange some better for australia ones.   Not in time for opening but not long after.


Have a look at route announcements from AS1221, AS7474, AS7545, AS4739/4802 who are probably the largest AU ISPs in order.

The results I pasted were from the above providers looking glass options.

In terms of traffic out of AU to Asia, the submarine cable routes available result roughly in:

Perth to Singapore 50ms

Sydney to Hong Kong 110ms

Sydney to Japan 100ms

Between Perth (West coast) and Sydney (East coast) you'll see around 50ms.

A bigger issue is that the IP transit/peering interconnects don't necessarily follow the most ideal route.

Also the lowest latency path out of AU to Singapore, the SMW3 cable has the highest cost, lowest capacity, and least reliability and is on the side of Australia with the least population.


----------



## josephb (Jan 31, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Better peering to Asia (i.e. that doesn't go through Los Angeles/San Francisco) would be nice too...especially to Indonesia and China.


DO in Singapore should peering to the Equinix IX, that would be a decent option.

Another good option is to grab a circuit from Singapore to Hong Kong (around 30ms away) and peer at HKIX as a start.


----------



## accident (Jan 31, 2014)

equinix has a big fiber maint going on in 8 days.  we were lucky to get this so far.    once that is done we'll be able to finish the rest of the peering we have worked out already.


----------



## Wintereise (Feb 1, 2014)

HKIX isn't really needed, they added a NTT pipe -- and NTT is very present at the HKIX.

At this stage, some eqix peering and maybe some local peering (private) will be all they should need to be better than 99% of the western companies attempting to run 'networks' here.


----------



## Kris (Feb 2, 2014)

Wintereise said:


> HKIX isn't really needed, they added a NTT pipe -- and NTT is very present at the HKIX.
> 
> At this stage, some eqix peering and maybe some local peering (private) will be all they should need to be better than 99% of the western companies attempting to run 'networks' here.


Not really. Test from one of my Beijing test servers to their Singapore network. NTT America is great for anything but... Mainland access. 


[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 103.253.144.1
traceroute to 103.253.144.1 (103.253.144.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 10.0.9.123 (10.0.9.123) 1.017 ms 0.962 ms 0.927 ms
2 115.47.0.254 (115.47.0.254) 4.661 ms 4.629 ms 4.598 ms
3 118.145.8.213 (118.145.8.213) 1.241 ms 2.122 ms 2.093 ms
4 60.195.255.201 (60.195.255.201) 1.330 ms 1.250 ms 1.191 ms
5 124.202.11.125 (124.202.11.125) 3.337 ms 3.312 ms 3.319 ms
6 202.99.1.213 (202.99.1.213) 2.830 ms 3.472 ms 3.308 ms
7 14.197.246.209 (14.197.246.209) 53.145 ms 46.274 ms 46.623 ms
8 221.4.0.134 (221.4.0.134) 45.793 ms 45.631 ms 45.416 ms
9 221.4.0.133 (221.4.0.133) 48.914 ms 49.061 ms 48.884 ms
10 120.80.2.45 (120.80.2.45) 48.241 ms 48.071 ms 47.883 ms
11 120.81.0.113 (120.81.0.113) 41.644 ms 41.520 ms 41.559 ms
12 219.158.99.93 (219.158.99.93) 45.363 ms 45.379 ms 219.158.99.109 (219.158.99.109) 51.755 ms
13 219.158.97.98 (219.158.97.98) 48.590 ms 47.074 ms 47.818 ms
14 219.158.97.118 (219.158.97.118) 61.913 ms 61.469 ms 61.332 ms
15 219.158.38.98 (219.158.38.98) 85.715 ms 85.005 ms 84.951 ms
16 as-0.r20.sngpsi02.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.91) 171.996 ms 171.985 ms 158.326 ms
17 ae-1.r00.sngpsi02.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.143) 148.362 ms 158.126 ms 148.701 ms
18 103.253.144.1 (103.253.144.1) 149.359 ms 150.845 ms 160.087 ms

That's on par with our mainland optimized network... Except from Beijing to *San Jose*. 

Once I start seeing some actual mainland direct, be it Unicom or Telecom, this is far from an optimized network, and that's being nice. Will work great for anyone except mainland China at this point.


----------



## Wintereise (Feb 2, 2014)

Kris said:


> Not really. Test from one of my Beijing test servers to their Singapore network. NTT America is great for anything but... Mainland access.
> 
> 
> [[email protected] ~]# traceroute 103.253.144.1
> ...


China is and has always been 'special,' I personally believe it's a dumb idea to optimize for CT/CU when they themselves cannot be bothered to give a hoot about you unless you buy direct bandwidth into CN.


----------



## Kris (Feb 2, 2014)

Wintereise said:


> China is and has always been 'special,' I personally believe it's a dumb idea to optimize for CT/CU when they themselves cannot be bothered to give a hoot about you unless you buy direct bandwidth into CN.


Agreed, it does seem like a pay-to-play area. Sadly, if you want under 100ms, even close - you're going to have to go direct.

HKIX is never a bad touch either, but if you want mainland customers, and connectivity that's not beyond variable - buying some direct to the mainland is necessary.


----------



## Kris (Feb 2, 2014)

Wintereise said:


> HKIX isn't really needed, they added a NTT pipe -- and NTT is very present at the HKIX.


BTW: http://www.hkix.net/hkix/participant.htm

NTT is there, but not there under 2914 for transit, but rather AS9293, so no HKIX for them, as currently peered.


----------



## josephb (Feb 3, 2014)

Kris said:


> BTW: http://www.hkix.net/hkix/participant.htm
> 
> NTT is there, but not there under 2914 for transit, but rather AS9293, so no HKIX for them, as currently peered.


Yeah correct, that's why I suggested it's probably good for DO to connect there locally via a tail from Singapore.


----------



## josephb (Feb 3, 2014)

Kris said:


> but if you want mainland customers, and connectivity that's not beyond variable - buying some direct to the mainland is necessary.


CT/CU you can either go direct at extortionate $ or use communities via your upstreams to try get whatever is working best on a given day.

CT/CU willingly congest links for long periods of time, and do other evil things like equal cost BGP load balancing over links with end points in different countries.

I wonder if mainland CN is really what DO are targeting for their client base, given that CN to US West coast, isn't that much higher latency than CN to SIN.


----------



## rm_ (Feb 3, 2014)

> I wonder if mainland CN is really what DO are targeting for their client base


Judging from DO IRC channel, about a half of DO customers are from India.But then again, routing to India isn't always ideal either.


```
HOST: lg-pune.prometeus.net             Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. hosted.by.prometeus.net                 0.0%  10   0.1   0.1   0.1   0.2   0.0
 2. 103.12.211.1                            0.0%  10   0.4   1.0   0.4   6.3   1.8
 3. 14.140.128.97.static-vsnl.net.in        0.0%  10   1.4  13.5   1.4 120.8  37.7
 4. 172.29.250.33                           0.0%  10  20.0  10.9   8.9  20.0   4.1
 5. ix-0-100.tcore1.MLV-Mumbai.as6453.net  10.0%  10  14.1  14.0  13.9  14.1   0.0
 6. if-9-5.tcore1.WYN-Marseille.as6453.net  0.0%  10 132.5 137.4 132.4 158.5  10.0
 7. if-2-2.tcore2.WYN-Marseille.as6453.net 10.0%  10 125.4 126.5 125.2 131.2   2.4
 8. if-9-2.tcore2.L78-London.as6453.net     0.0%  10 127.2 127.4 127.2 127.7   0.2
 9. if-2-2.tcore1.L78-London.as6453.net     0.0%  10 126.9 126.9 125.5 130.3   1.3
10. if-17-2.tcore1.LDN-London.as6453.net    0.0%  10 127.2 127.4 127.2 128.2   0.4
11. 195.219.83.186                          0.0%  10 130.8 130.8 130.6 131.3   0.2
12. ae-4.r22.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net     0.0%  10 130.5 132.9 130.3 155.7   8.0
13. p64-3-1-0.r21.sngpsi02.sg.bb.gin.ntt.n 10.0%  10 217.4 217.5 217.3 217.8   0.2
14. ae-6.r00.sngpsi02.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net    10.0%  10 231.3 231.3 231.0 231.4   0.1
15. 103.253.144.1                          10.0%  10 220.6 223.5 218.9 235.3   6.6
```


----------



## concerto49 (Feb 3, 2014)

The problem with CU/CT is they don't null ddos. It happens all day. I find it pointless signing up with them.


----------



## Wintereise (Feb 3, 2014)

Kris said:


> BTW: http://www.hkix.net/hkix/participant.htm
> 
> NTT is there, but not there under 2914 for transit, but rather AS9293, so no HKIX for them, as currently peered.


Correct, not on the rr -- but there's enough private peering relationships with anyone worth peering with in HK. You'd be hard pressed to find tier one carriers who peer on the rr in Asia.

Why would they? This is APAC, and by denying you peering -- they force you to purchase transit.

This is basically APAC routing 101, more or less.

And secondly, the AS it's announcing out of hardly really matters, hknet is basically ntt.

You can verify connectivity to the university network (The Chinese University of Hong Kong -- cuhk.edu.hk) that hosts HKIX directly from NTT, if need be:


traceroute to 137.189.11.73 (137.189.11.73), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 as-1.r21.tkokhk01.hk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.4.115) 100.548 ms 52.122 ms 51.904 ms
MPLS Label=528131 CoS=0 TTL=1 S=0
MPLS Label=299952 CoS=0 TTL=1 S=1
2 as-1.r21.newthk02.hk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.6.125) 57.939 ms 57.771 ms 52.691 ms
MPLS Label=299952 CoS=0 TTL=1 S=1
3 ae-2.r02.newthk02.hk.bb.gin.ntt.net (129.250.3.11) 54.093 ms 54.027 ms 53.549 ms
4 203.131.246.154 (203.131.246.154) 48.584 ms 48.762 ms 54.266 ms
5 115.160.187.102 (115.160.187.102) 53.279 ms 50.389 ms 56.510 ms
6 175.45.11.98 (175.45.11.98) 55.290 ms 55.262 ms 49.630 ms
7 203.188.118.81 (203.188.118.81) 51.103 ms 203.188.118.14 (203.188.118.14) 51.196 ms 203.188.118.10 (203.188.118.10) 56.079 ms
8 203.188.117.42 (203.188.117.42) 61.487 ms 72.918 ms 83.777 ms
9 137.189.192.250 (137.189.192.250) 57.347 ms 56.752 ms 57.090 ms
10 * * *
11 * * *
Being present there directly wouldn't really allow them any real benefits that having a subsidiary do it wouldn't bring. The reason behind this is probably because all HK companies with substantial traffic are REQUIRED by law to be present at the HKIX, and considering NTT runs hknet, they probably use the same set of ports for both usage.

Regardless though, relying on any sort of peering to even be remotely stable is not a mistake you want to make in Asia. 

You want stable reachability to a network, you'll be forced to either peer privately -- or pay out the backside for expensive transit.


----------



## kaniini (Feb 3, 2014)

Wintereise said:


> Correct, not on the rr -- but there's enough private peering relationships with anyone worth peering with in HK. You'd be hard pressed to find tier one carriers who peer on the rr in Asia.
> 
> Why would they? This is APAC, and by denying you peering -- they force you to purchase transit.
> 
> ...


This is extremely true with CU/CT.  Basically, the only thing I would do with them is paid peering, and you pretty much have to be prepared to accept that there's going to be DDoS hitting your port with them.


----------



## josephb (Feb 3, 2014)

rm_ said:


> Judging from DO IRC channel, about a half of DO customers are from India.
> 
> 
> But then again, routing to India isn't always ideal either.
> ...


NTT and Tata are both in Singapore, but clearly aren't peering or connected there, instead choosing to go to the UK and back. Madness, but not uncommon, it's not hard to stop trombone-ing traffic if you're a global IP provider.

Anyway, TATA are present at Equinix Singapore and HKIX, so my suggestions from earlier in the thread of DO peering at either of those locations would fix the route you have shown here.

Peering, it's not that hard


----------



## accident (Feb 3, 2014)

As I tried to say earlier, we're waiting on a large fiber maint before we can finish the installs of our other peering we have arranged.    We have more coming soon.

I do appreciate the feedback, we were thinking along the same lines prior to the advice.    Nice to see others view the area the same way.


----------



## nunim (Feb 3, 2014)

accident said:


> As I tried to say earlier, we're waiting on a large fiber maint before we can finish the installs of our other peering we have arranged.    We have more coming soon.
> 
> I do appreciate the feedback, we were thinking along the same lines prior to the advice.    Nice to see others view the area the same way.


I apologize if it's been mentioned previously and I've missed it, but what is your relationship to DO?


----------



## Oliver (Feb 3, 2014)

Interesting thread... Happenings in Singapore market also influence Australia a bit but if the peering is poor and not utilising connectivity between Perth and Singapore it is not attractive to the Australian market.

If they peer with VOCUS (like basically every provider in Australia does) then connectivity from AU and NZ will become more attractive.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 6, 2014)

I got 200ms from Singapore to Singapore.


----------



## DeanClinton (Feb 7, 2014)

nunim said:


> I apologize if it's been mentioned previously and I've missed it, but what is your relationship to DO?


I'd like to know this also...


----------



## DaringHost (Feb 7, 2014)

DeanClinton said:


> I'd like to know this also...


From his profile here at VPSB: "Networking Team at DigitalOcean". However I'm sure he can provide some more light on what exactly he does.


----------



## Wintereise (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, no.



Telia appears to be prioritized from almost everywhere local too.

Posted as screenshot because of @GIANT_CRAB's demands, you can blame him.


----------



## accident (Feb 8, 2014)

the networking team handles everything network related, providers, rirs, etc..


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 8, 2014)

accident said:


> the networking team handles everything network related, providers, rirs, etc..


Oh, I totally didn't know that.

This must be the reason why you guys are smart enough to use telia for Asia.


----------



## rm_ (Feb 9, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Oh, I totally didn't know that.
> 
> This must be the reason why you guys are smart enough to use telia for Asia.


You're such a smart cookie, let me ask you one thing, did he ever say the networking team has the final say in the financial side of things? Of course they'd love to get every possible provider and then some, but despite the popular opinion DO may in fact not have all money in the world, or have the desire to burn them by making that SG DC their loss-leader.


----------



## accident (Feb 9, 2014)

It's doing exactly what we put it in for.     equinix finished their fiber work so the other peers should be added shortly.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Feb 9, 2014)

So is it actually possible to spin up an instance in SG yet?  If not, when are they actually planned for release to the public to use?

Curious as the topic of this thread says by end of January and its now February?

Cheers!


----------



## accident (Feb 9, 2014)

some press took Q1 as "end of jan" so it didn't take long until people were saying it'll be the end of jan.    It's really close, shouldn't be too many more days.


----------



## rm_ (Feb 10, 2014)

accident said:


> some press took Q1 as "end of jan" so it didn't take long until people were saying it'll be the end of jan.    It's really close, shouldn't be too many more days.


What Q1 are you talking about? The announced planned launch date was specifically End of January.


> http://digitalocean.uservoice.com/forums/136585-digital-ocean/suggestions/4038460-hong-kong-and-japan-datacenters
> 
> Moisey Uretsky (Head of Product, Digital Ocean) responded
> 
> *we hope to have the new region opened by the end of January.*


----------



## rds100 (Feb 10, 2014)

"We hope to" is not the same as "We will".


----------



## rm_ (Feb 10, 2014)

Point is, unless their Head of Product is also "some press", there was no "Q1" figure stated anywhere, the only communication we had mentions end of Jan.


----------



## peterw (Feb 10, 2014)

They did not state the year. End of Jan 2015!


----------



## accident (Feb 10, 2014)

It's still near the end of January (and yes I know it's almost the middle of feb and it's a stretch).   It wont be much longer.  it's in those final testing and fixes stretch.


----------



## rm_ (Feb 10, 2014)

accident said:


> It's still near the end of January (and yes I know it's almost the middle of feb and it's a stretch).   It wont be much longer.  it's in those final testing and fixes stretch.


Get them to fix this btw:


```
9. ffm-b10-link.telia.net                 0.0% 1   83.8  83.8  83.8  83.8   0.0
10. ffm-bb1-link.telia.net                 0.0% 1   88.7  88.7  88.7  88.7   0.0
11. prs-bb1-link.telia.net                 0.0% 1   96.7  96.7  96.7  96.7   0.0
12. snge-b1-link.telia.net                 0.0% 1  271.5 271.5 271.5 271.5   0.0
13. 10ge-v107-mad-aire-ixn.airenetworks.es 0.0% 1  273.2 273.2 273.2 273.2   0.0 <-
14. 103.253.144.1                          0.0% 1  276.0 276.0 276.0 276.0   0.0

$ host 62.115.40.170
170.40.115.62.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer 10ge-v107-mad-aire-ixn.airenetworks.es.
```
if you don't want tickets from people asking why their new server is in Spain instead of Singapore.


----------



## accident (Feb 11, 2014)

enjoy.   our IX links go in later in the week so yes it's slow to some but will get better really fast.

https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/we-re-excited-to-announce-our-singapore-datacenter-sgp1

http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/11/digitalocean-launches-its-first-data-center-in-asia-prepares-to-roll-out-ipv6/

http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2014/02/11/cloud-provider-digitalocean-continues-grow-adds-region-singapore/

http://venturebeat.com/2014/02/11/fast-growing-cloud-provider-digitalocean-has-surfaced-in-singapore/

Something to speed test against: http://speedtest-sgp1.digitalocean.com/


----------



## ocitysolutions (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got an email from DigitalOcean announcing Singapore is ready for droplets.


----------



## wcypierre (Feb 11, 2014)

ocitysolutions said:


> Just got an email from DigitalOcean announcing Singapore is ready for droplets.


and it is now being heavily "tested"


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 12, 2014)

Although there's NTT now, routing is still kind of bad as I'm getting 30 ~ 40 MS local...


----------



## wcypierre (Feb 12, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Although there's NTT now, routing is still kind of bad as I'm getting 30 ~ 40 MS local...


does it still routes through japan?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 12, 2014)

wcypierre said:


> does it still routes through japan?


No, it routes to HK then routes to Singapore again.

Jokers or something.


----------



## wcypierre (Feb 12, 2014)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> No, it routes to HK then routes to Singapore again.
> 
> Jokers or something.


lol. same as mine then(from Malaysia).


----------



## hanetworks (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm getting this from Singapore to Singapore

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |

|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |

|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|

|                             192.168.0.1 -    0 |  111 |  111 |    0 |    0 |    4 |    1 |

|                   No response from host -  100 |   22 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |

|        242.246.65.202.unknown.m1.com.sg -    0 |  111 |  111 |    2 |    4 |   21 |    4 |

|        241.246.65.202.unknown.m1.com.sg -    0 |  112 |  112 |    1 |    2 |   36 |    2 |

|        162.246.65.202.unknown.m1.com.sg -    0 |  112 |  112 |    1 |    3 |   32 |    3 |

|ix-2-1-2-602.tcore1.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net -    0 |  111 |  111 |    1 |    2 |   49 |    2 |

|  if-2-2.tcore2.SVW-Singapore.as6453.net -    1 |  108 |  107 |  178 |  181 |  212 |  179 |

|    if-6-2.tcore2.CXR-Chennai.as6453.net -    0 |  112 |  112 |  180 |  183 |  224 |  183 |

|     if-9-2.tcore2.MLV-Mumbai.as6453.net -    2 |  105 |  103 |  186 |  198 |  222 |  222 |

|     if-6-2.tcore1.L78-London.as6453.net -    1 |  109 |  108 |  177 |  179 |  185 |  179 |

|    if-17-2.tcore1.LDN-London.as6453.net -    1 |  107 |  106 |  175 |  176 |  184 |  176 |

|                          195.219.83.186 -    0 |  111 |  111 |  183 |  184 |  200 |  184 |

|     ae-4.r22.londen03.uk.bb.gin.ntt.net -    0 |  111 |  111 |  182 |  186 |  238 |  183 |

|     as-4.r21.sngpsi02.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net -    1 |  108 |  107 |  214 |  217 |  242 |  215 |

|     ae-6.r00.sngpsi02.sg.bb.gin.ntt.net -    0 |  111 |  111 |  213 |  214 |  227 |  218 |

|                           116.51.27.150 -    1 |  108 |  107 |  214 |  216 |  247 |  215 |

|                         103.253.144.242 -    9 |   84 |   77 |    0 |  216 |  230 |  216 |

|                          128.199.248.17 -    9 |   84 |   77 |    0 |  220 |  237 |  214 |

|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|


----------



## rm_ (Feb 12, 2014)

If there can be a prize for screwed-up routing, it has to go to this:


```
Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. 128.199.255.254                   0.0%     9    6.9   1.4   0.5   6.9   2.1
 2. 103.253.144.237                   0.0%     9    0.5   0.8   0.5   3.0   0.8
 3. 10ge-v107-mad-prov-ixn.airenetwo  0.0%     9    1.0  13.0   1.0  57.4  20.9
 4. prs-bb2-link.telia.net            0.0%     8  184.0 194.2 184.0 260.5  26.8
 5. nyk-bb2-link.telia.net            0.0%     8  261.5 254.7 250.3 273.6   8.6
 6. sjo-bb1-link.telia.net            0.0%     8  325.4 325.5 325.4 325.8   0.2
 7. hurricane-ic-138359-sjo-bb1.c.te  0.0%     8  331.9 327.3 323.3 335.5   4.6
 8. 10ge14-7.core1.lax2.he.net        0.0%     8  337.4 347.2 334.4 364.1  11.5
 9. 10ge3-2.core1.tyo1.he.net         0.0%     8  431.7 433.5 431.7 439.0   2.8
10. 10ge5-2.core1.hkg1.he.net         0.0%     8  486.6 479.1 475.5 486.6   4.4
11. 10ge1-4.core1.sin1.he.net         0.0%     8  517.0 510.3 508.6 517.0   3.2
12. tserv1.sin1.he.net                0.0%     8  508.5 508.6 508.4 509.0   0.2
```
From SG to SG going fully around the globe!


----------



## accident (Feb 12, 2014)

some of it is really wacky, ntt has some rerouting happening yesterday they fixed up for us while I was sleeping.   We were expect some strange routing but not this much rerouting around singapore for other reasons.    We'll tighten it up, we hate latency also 

Friday night local time it'll start to get better as eqix gets added, we still have some others but they look to be longer away and we're working on getting them expedited..


----------



## accident (Feb 15, 2014)

Some of the public peering is in (eqix) so there is some improvements.    Something interesting, the Australian providers with ntt based on their route servers and looking glasses have a direct line to singapore but they are sending to japan instead.    not too many options for us to push them away from japan yet but it's in their power to route better to ntt learned singapore routes with minimal effort on their part.


----------



## telephone (Feb 16, 2014)

accident said:


> Some of the public peering is in (eqix) so there is some improvements.    Something interesting, the Australian providers with ntt based on their route servers and looking glasses have a direct line to singapore but they are sending to japan instead.    not too many options for us to push them away from japan yet but it's in their power to route better to ntt learned singapore routes with minimal effort on their part.


Yes they could, but there's only one cable that's active/complete between Australia and Singapore (SEA-ME-WE 3) which is used for pushing traffic throughout Europe and Asia, so it doesn't make sense to push more traffic just for one landing...

SEA-ME-WE_3 also has a limited capacity (960Gbps) for 39 different landings. Where as to Japan, there's the choice of two cables (PPC-1 and AJC), boasting higher capacity and cheaper rates.

Now this may change in 2015 when the new cable/s are finished between Australia and Singapore, but until then I doubt they'll change their routing due to cheaper rates (to Guam/Japan) and SEA-ME-WE_3's limited capacity.

Capacity reference: Cable Map


----------



## sv01 (Feb 27, 2014)

too much down time and not stable enough for my VPN , what's next ?


----------



## rm_ (Feb 27, 2014)

sv01 said:


> too much down time and not stable enough for my VPN , what's next ?


Zero downtime whatsoever since the 1st day they launched.


----------

